# New Game Threads: 4/15 Suns vs. Clippers



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Fri Apr 15, 2005
7:00 Pacific *</center>

<center>




































Steve Nash / Joe Johnson / Quentin Richardson / Shawn Marion / Amare Stoudemire


<center>




































Shaun Livingston / Marko Jaric / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman



*Rules for my Game*

Ok. For everybody who posts after the 50th post in this game thread that is not post padding, I will rep you. Also, put in your score to guess the game, and I will calculate and get the winner and give you 400 points. If you get it exactly on the money, I will give you 800 points. Thanks guys, hope to see many of you in here. 

Note: During playoffs I will make tricked out game threads with everything. Just wait. hhee


For this game, hopefully Q will play this game, but if he doesn't I won't mind that because our whole team needs the rest.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We just need to keep going and winning so we can lock up this 1st seed. Spurs, gave us a gift last night losing to the Jazz despite Duncan playing. 

I'mma say 
Suns 110
Best Team in LA 95


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns 118
Clippers 103


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Clippers 101
Suns 119

Amare 38pts 11reb 5blks


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Suns 108
Clips 96


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We need this one BIG. Take this one and maybe rest a bit against Kings...or vice versa. Kings is waiting for us on Sat unless they have a game tonight?? 

We should win this one and hopefully we can blow them out early so Nash can rest for Kings.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clippers 132
Suns 130

5 OTs :banana: 

Sorry but it's a legitimate guess even though it's a one in 1 trillion chance it'll happen.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Game Preview 

Richardson should be back for us. Maggete is out and Simmons is questionable so we must take advatage and win this one.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

V-Bookie Clippers @ Suns (-12) 4/15/05  

I'm going to bet 4000 on the Suns. :biggrin:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Suns should be able to take this one easily so game prediction
Suns 115
Clips 100


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Game Preview
> 
> Richardson should be back for us. Maggete is out and Simmons is questionable so we must take advatage and win this one.


The Clippers are one of my favorite teams. They can play ball and should challenge to make the playoffs next season. But with Maggette out and Simmons questionable, the Clippers just cannot match up with the Suns. I say:

Suns 115
Clippers 96


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

jibikao said:


> We need this one BIG. Take this one and maybe rest a bit against Kings...or vice versa. Kings is waiting for us on Sat unless they have a game tonight??
> 
> We should win this one and hopefully we can blow them out early so Nash can rest for Kings.


We play the Lakers tonight.


My predictions:

*Clippers 109*
Suns 107

*Livingston 13assts*
Kidd 15assts


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

suns-113
clippers-108


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

suns: 122
clippers:102


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

600 on the suns :cheers:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Game Preview
> 
> Richardson should be back for us. Maggete is out and Simmons is questionable so we must take advatage and win this one.



Simmons is playing it says questionable for Tuesdays game vs Utah. 4/10


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have 12,500 vBookie points riding on the Suns to win and cover the spread. I have more than double that on the Sonics winning over the Hornets by at least 11. That's two games with big point spreads that I am betting on tonight.

G-Force


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Simmons is playing it says questionable for Tuesdays game vs Utah. 4/10


I know, thanks.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Q is probably not going to play tonight, but it's ok because we should beat them with or without Q. More rest for him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Clips winning 57-56 over us at halftime..I just got in from my g/fs. I started listening to the game on ktar. I am unaware on a lot right now except the score. How do we look? Anyone?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Clips up 79-78 end of 3 now. From what I gathered by what they said is we're out of sync and not playing well as we should. We been doing that a lot lately and than turning it on late. Hopefully, we do that again. The other night the Jazz gave us a gift by beating the Spurs. No need to give it right back with Denver and Sac games left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, nothing seems to be falling to try and put this away. Suns lead 94-91, with 22 secs left. Clips ball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: Clips screwed up. Simmons passed it in and Jaric took a 20 fter lol. Wow, that was bad. 96-91 now. Next possession. They pass it and Simmons steps out lol...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Ugly shooting tonight it seems, 38% for suns. They need to shake this out if they plan to win a couple of games in the next week.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

98-91 Final. Suns now stand at 60-19. :banana:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

officially a 60 win team this season.. now back to focusing on playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1 Penny said:


> Ugly shooting tonight it seems, 38% for suns. They need to shake this out if they plan to win a couple of games in the next week.


Yeah, we been kinda sloppy all around lately. Starting to get me nervous.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

A win is a win. HAd to pull this one out in the fourth. Looks like we won this one from the free throw line by outscoring the Clips 21-6. Amare went 14/16 at the line. Those 17 boards look pretty nive, too. We only got called for 10 personal fouls for the whole game.

What was up with Kaman tonight? He had a pretty darn good game. 

I sure woulda liked to have cashed in that vBookie bet, though.

G-Force


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol wow Suns only won by 7 agaisnt the clips...dont know if i count on them to cover the spread agaisnt the kings tonight..


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

A win is a win, but my no means are these confidence boosters come playoff time. Suns have to play better then they have recently, or else they're going to be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> lol wow Suns only won by 7 agaisnt the clips...dont know if i count on them to cover the spread agaisnt the kings tonight..


Clips aren't as bad as they had been in the past. And if you look at the scores of who they play, they lose A LOT of close games. They have plenty of talent and have been starting to pay players.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Clips aren't as bad as they had been in the past. And if you look at the scores of who they play, they lose A LOT of close games. They have plenty of talent and have been starting to pay players.


yeah but i dont think Maggete was in that game right..?and whers the game thread agasint the kings?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> yeah but i dont think Maggete was in that game right..?and whers the game thread agasint the kings?


Yes he's out for the yr but Simmons was in and they're almost interchangable this yr at least. And I have no idea where Kings thread is. I've never made game thread so lol. Should be a good game tonight. Brad Miller/Bobby Jackson gonna be back for the playoffs?


----------

